# jpeg weniger Speicherplatz



## tommy07 (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
wie schaffe ich es, dass ein jpeg weniger Speicherplatz benötigt, ohne dessen Größe zu verändern. An Sofftware steht mir leider nicht viel zur Verfügung... (paint)

Weiß jemand Rat?


tommy


----------



## fanste (1. Juli 2006)

Mit Paint kannst du das vergessen. Unterstützt das Programm überhaupt JPEG?

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein Programm, mit dem du an der Qualität des Bildes rumschrauben kannst. Es gibt auch Programme (z.B. PS CS2), die eine Funktion anbieten, mit denen man Bilder fürs Web speichern kann. Da werden diese oft nochmals kleiner.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob man bei Paint die Qualitaet reduzieren kann, aber falls moeglich wuerde ich Dir raten Gimp zu installieren, dort kannst Du dann beim Speichern etwas an der Qualitaet spielen um die Dateigroesse zu reduzieren.


----------



## tittli (2. Juli 2006)

Also man kann das Foto mit Paint öffnen und einfach neu abspeichern...dann ist es viel kleiner, und ich habe noch keine Einschränkungen bei der Qualität feststellen können.

gruss


----------



## tommy07 (2. Juli 2006)

hab das mit paint mal versucht.. jetzt verbrauchen die 5 Bilder jedoch 1,2 mB statt 1,1 mB... Ich muss aber unbedingt unter 1 mB kommen.

hab mir jetzt gimp zugelegt. Wie kann ich dort die quali runtersetzen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juli 2006)

Wenn Du als JPEG speicherst bekommst Du automatisch die Einstellung fuer die Qualitaet vor die Nase gesetzt. Dabei kannst Du auch gleich die zu erwartende Dateigroesse ablesen und auch die Auswirkungen Deiner Einstellung sehen.


----------



## Neok (2. Juli 2006)

Also ich benutze für solche Zwecke immer Irfan View (http://www.irfanview.de/).

Das macht die Bilder häufig verlustfrei Speicherplatz sparender, aber wenn die Qualität des Bildes nicht ganz so wichtig kann man die Qualität ähnlich wie bei Photoshop einstellen und noch Speicherplatz sparender machen.


----------

